
Microsoft Surface Touch keyboards self-destruct – and more - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/09/microsoft_surface_problems_surface/
======
Cbasedlifeform
Microsoft: "Hmmm... this hardware stuff is harder than we thought"

